# Tandem and Triandem Nursing Support Tribe #2



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

WOW!!!Look at all these AMAZING families nursing two or more children!!!Let's give ourselves a huge pat on the back! (preferably in a massaging sort of way in just that one spot between the shoulder blades...kwim?







)
I look forward to another fantastic thread of hugs,support,and even more introductions!Let's do a roll-call with a quick intro to kick things off.(Probably not the best term to use on this particular thread...)

I'm Audrey,Wife to Shaun,Mother to my best buddy,Ds "A"(5),my Domestic Goddess-in-the-making,and advanced nursling Dd1 "D"(4),my Busybody Extrordinaire,and almost advanced nursling Dd2 "E"(22 mo.),AND,announcing,nursling #3 and Dc #4 due in late spring 2006!!!


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

greetings, I'm Kirstie.







I love tandem nursing. I really appreciate how it seems to benefit my whole family. I love the way my children interact with each other on the breast and off.








I am currently nursing my boys, Adam and Boyd. They are 5yr 5mos, and 4 yrs. and nurse on ave 3x/day. Boyd just went through a phase of nursing more frequent, but is back to "normal". This 3 a day has been going on since my last preg.
I'm also nursing on demand (high demand right now







) my dd, Cali who is 18 mos.
No plans for a "D" (if you saw that my dc's names are A,B, C), but we were babysitting a new puppy who was taken too early from his mama, and everytime i nursed my trio this puppy would tumble into the fray. he nursed the moles on my side. Needless to say, the owner has agreed to let the pup go back to his mama for a few more weeks.









Happy Tandeming!
link to previous tandem tribe thread
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...8&goto=newpost


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

hi...nak....did anyone have milk supply issues during pg...more when i have two hands!


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

Audrey, just want to add congratulations on #4 and good milk vibes to you nursing 2 thru this preg


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Hi. I'm Liz, tandem nursing Delilah (2 years) and James 92 weeks). This is my second time tandem nursing, I nursed Patrick and Delilah together for about 16 months until he weaned.


----------



## kaismom (Aug 20, 2002)

Hello,

I'm aimee mom to ds 3.5 years and dd almost 2 which i just cant believe when you started the first thread she was days old and I was a nursing machine.

I definitely had a drop in supply starting at about 4 mos pregnant with dd though i always had some milk. my son was not a big solids eater and was in that period where he became mobile and his extremely chubby body started to slim down. As new parents we freaked out a bit because the fat nursling we were so proud of was now at a stand still on weight gain and dropping lines on that ridiculous growth chart. Anyway if i knew then what i know now -- that it is completely normal and ok -- I would have saved myself so much guilt and stress. As it was, we worried alot and so we started to supplement with a bottle of warm goats milk with honey 1x or 2x a day. I think it was a good solution, he felt satisfied and we felt relieved and he still nursed several times a day seeming satisfied with what little he got even when it was clearly colostrum.

My babies are still nursing. ds nurses so sporadically, he's gone 2 weeks without nursing and then asks to nurse. dd is still a big nurser but I'm beginning to wonder if my supply is down lately -- dds been complaining, switching from one breast to the other, and has even said its all gone during a bedtime nursing session.
Can I do things to increase supply when nursing toddlers? it seems like such a mother of newborn thing.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaismom*
Can I do things to increase supply when nursing toddlers? it seems like such a mother of newborn thing.


Fenugreek seed and milk thistle supplements, in capsule form will greatly improve your supply... i take three or four at a time if I feel a little low...

Now to introduce myself since I have two hands free...







Mommy to dd, just turned 2 and ds, just turned 3 months . He is bfed, and she is allergic to everything so I pump my milk for her.. she won't nurse. She self weaned at 13 months when I discovered I was pg again, and she just decided it wasn't so great anymore!

I was curious about the whole bfeeding while pregnant thing... I might be in that position at some point!


----------



## kaismom (Aug 20, 2002)

Forgot to say :

CONGRATULATIONS KINDREDSPIRIT!!!!

Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Hi all! Just the friendly mod popping in. I was wondering why you feel a need to be in FYT vs. the breastfeeding forum? Generally the rule is that if the tribe stays on topic and can fit into an existing forum it is moved.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi! I'm nursing BeanBean (nearly three!), BooBah (15 months) and expecting #3 in April.







Right now, BeanBean is nursing 2-3x/day and BooBah is down there too, around 3-4x/day. BeanBean knows that there will be more milk when the baby comes, but BooBah was just really disappointed and cut back drastically on her nursing.







My milk vanished around 6 weeks, which is much earlier than last time.







BeanBean says he still likes to nurse; I think he'd nurse more if I still had milk. BooBah has never been as interested in nursing as her brother, so I wonder if she might wean before he does...


----------



## kaismom (Aug 20, 2002)

I have no real objection to moving.... but I think the idea in being a tribe was that we could just band together as mammas facing the joys and pains of tandem nursing and lend support to each on all sorts of things that might come up in our days and nights. Though we do tend to stick to items relating to nursing (perhaps because it seems at times to be the only thing we do







) there is that sense of freedom to discuss everything with moms who understand our unique situation.

tks babamom i think i'll try some supplements. who knows what is going on with my body but I think it is time for some help.

aimee


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

Hi,all,we've been meeting in the Finding Your Tribe forum for a while,and as we are now starting our 2nd thread,what better time to move here to Breastfeeding support and advocacy!

Let's do a roll-call/intro to get started(sorry if you already did in the FYT #2 thread...)

I'm Audrey,I'm26,married to Shaun for 6 yrs,mother to Ds (11/99),Dd1 (8/01)nursling,Dd2 (10/03)nursling,and possibly expecting #4 in late spring 2006!







:


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

What a beautiful thread!!!I have taken the advice of USAmma,and started a thread in Breastfeeding support and advocacy.We are still a Tribe.I hope you mamma's don't mind,I think we can support more in need in that forum.We all know how difficult it is to pool all your resources in a time of stress,and I've noticed many mamma's who never thought to look into a nursing tribe...Now we can be right there.
Thankyou,kirstie,for the link.I'll try to do one...
Thanks to all the congrats,too


----------



## Divina (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi, Anna-Liza here. Wife to Ken (recently), have 2 teens who were nursed to past 1 year each (I would have gone longer if I'd known it was "okay"). Rowan is about to turn 4 and is still nursing at bedtime. Brendan is a year and a half and is still nursing on demand. I'm beginning to consider gently moving toward weaning Rowan, but haven't made any decision about it yet.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi, married 6 yrs, three angels in heaven (12/99,07/00,06/02) and dd 2yrs, and ds 3 mos. pumping and nursing, all the time!


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

woo...can I join? I am nursing my 26mos old and expecting a baby any day...this is my first experience tandem nursing so I am hoping to learn from all your pros...

already I am getting peoples "opinions" on this...it's a very new concept to everybody irl it seems! Oh well, I am so ready to educate!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm currently nursing DS (16 months old) and expecting #2 in November. I'm looking forward to tandem nursing! Nursing through pregnancy has been fine, there's some occasional nipple sensitivity and for about 10 weeks my supply was pretty low, but DS is still nursing anwhere from 2-20 times a day!


----------



## Elastagirl (May 24, 2005)

I'm nursing ds, 2.5 years and dd almost 4 mos! Nursing through pregnancy HURT like the dickens, but I stuck it out and I'm so glad I did! ds nurses 3-4 times a day, dd every hour/2 hours! I never stop!! (Oh...and I'm back at work now, so nursing/pumping/nursing/pumping, too!)

I can't figure out how to "really" tandem....nurse them both at the same time, that is. I've tried on numerous occassions, but ds is so BIG and dd so teeny, that it's incredibly awkward (and on occasion, painful...ds's teeth dig into me if he's not positioned right). I've studied the photos in "Adventures in Tandem Nursing," but to no avail. Maybe it'll work better when dd is older?
Any advice?


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I aplogize for the confusion. I have merged the thread in FYT with this one so all the posts are together.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey! I'm a new tandem nurser. I'm having some latch problems w/ the new baby. I'm not sore at all when not nursing and it doesn't hurt when the baby nurses, but OUCH! When ds2 nurses! Whew! I posted about it in child-led weaning, but today realized that not only is the baby not opening wide enough, but also my nipple slides in and out when he sucks. Wonder why I'm not sore? I've been working and working on his latch. We have another chiropractor appt this Fri so hopefully that will help.


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

I've been trying to read up as much info as I can about tandem nursing since I'm sure thats where I am headed.








I have a 3 year old who was nursed until he was 23 months.I am currently nursing my 10 month old and am 18 weeks pregnant.
I have been okay with no really sore nipples and normal ( for me) pregnancy M/S but in the past week I think my supply took a big dip.My nipples have been soo sore cuz DS is latched on ALL night.I switch him from one side to the other but he just doesn't want to let go.I'm guessing thats why I still have milk.DS has been doing fine weight wise only because he can clear off an adult sized serving of solids, drain a cup of water and then goes after me for desert.







I'm just going with the flow and hope that it will work fairly smoothly when I have my 3rd.
Nice to meet you all and thanks, now I don't have to search through a bunch of threads.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy1221*
Hey! I'm a new tandem nurser. I'm having some latch problems w/ the new baby. I'm not sore at all when not nursing and it doesn't hurt when the baby nurses, but OUCH! When ds2 nurses! Whew! I posted about it in child-led weaning, but today realized that not only is the baby not opening wide enough, but also my nipple slides in and out when he sucks. Wonder why I'm not sore? I've been working and working on his latch. We have another chiropractor appt this Fri so hopefully that will help.


The reason you're not feelingit, is because your nipples were still tough from nursing the first kid . Most moms start off frm birth with soft nippples, but when you are already nursing they are a little tougher


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

I posted in FYT just before the thread was moved. My name is Jenny. I am just over 40 weeks pregnant (any DAY now!) and currently nursing my 21 month old dd, Zeta. My milk is gone, but she still nurses for comfort when she is falling asleep or waking up.

We're having issues with her teeth. I am continuing to try talking with her about it, but it has caused me a great deal of pain throughout this pregnancy. I don't want her to wean, and I have a feeling she'll pick up nursing more regularly again when my milk comes back. We've tried breaking her latch every time (sometimes she instinctively chomps when she notices my finger coming toward her mouth and won't let go), repositioning, asking her to be gentle (she strokes my breast gently - with her hand. No connection with her teeth). I've tried pulling her in close - she doesn't let go; just chomps to stop me. I've even tried stopping nursing her for a little while and explaining why we're taking a break. (She gets very upset and tells me she'll be gentle, but she just doesn't understand how to nurse without leaving her toothmarks on me.) She's trying and I don't want to punish her by depriving her of comfort she obviously needs.

I'm not giving up, but I really need some support!!!!!

I am looking for advice from anyone with an idea.


----------



## lauradoc (May 21, 2005)

Hi Jenny! I don't have any real suggestions, not sure I've had enough coffee this am to be helpful, but I remember nursing dd1 late in pregnancy was a labor of love. Physically, I was more comfortable again right after delivery.

By way of introduction, I am Laura. Currently mostly a SAHM nursing dd1 (age 3) and ds2 (8 mos). It has definitely gotten easier, positioning-wise, as he has gotten bigger. We frequently do have to watch the latch with dd1, but usually a gentle reminder (would you move a little, that hurts!) is all it takes.

Nice to have *the tribe* on this forum!







:


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

May I join your tribe? I'm currently almost 23 weeks pregnant with #3, and nursing (non stop still :LOL ) my 26 month old dd. I hope to be able to try tandem nursing once this one is born. I'd love it if I could hang around here and gain wonderful nursing wisdom from you all.


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

HI! I'm the mommy of a 2.5 yo little boy who still looooves to nurse even though my milk dried up at about 4mos into my pregnancy. I'm currently 29wks pregnant with #2 and will of course be nursing her too.







I'm nervous and excited about tandem nursing, and can't wait to meet this little one!!


----------



## *violet* (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi!
My name is Nicole, ds is 2 yo and I'm 18 wks pg w/#2. Although things haven't been too painful up until this week, my nipples have done a complete turn-around and nursing is the most incredibly ouchy thing you can imagine. Well, I'm sure you can imagine.









I am looking for support to keep myself going and stories about successful tandem nursers are GREAT! Oh...it just hurts sooo much!


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

Cool. Finally a thread just for us







(I feel special :LOL )
I haven't read most of the posts here, but I'll introduce myself:

I'm Siana, 22 year old SAHM to an almost 3-year-old daughter and an almost 1-year-old son... so I've been tandeming for almost a year.

During my pregnancy I remember having three rough days (I was very irritable due to nipple sensitivity). On the fourth day I figured out I needed a change in attitude toward the new sensations and breathing techniques to relax. Miraculously that took me through the rest of my pregnancy.

The first three months postpartum felt like hell for us even though I felt very well prepared prior to the birth. After that it has been smooth sailing. Admitantly we have had the occasional rough day (when DD and DS both want to nurse constantly) but undoubtedly I absolutely love tandeming.


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

What did you do during growth spurts?Today Evan is 11 months old and he just wnet through a growth spurt.He woke up crying at 3;30 in the morning wanting to nurse but my supply was sooo low.I tried giving him some water but he wanted nanas.Did you just stumble around and start breakfast early?Am I going to have to keep my nightstand stocked with baby frinedly munchies?He didn't really want to wake p, he just wanted to nurse.

Benny Pai I am at the biting stage too.Evan does it right before he falls asleep.I just have to watch him like a hawk to protect my nipples.The other night he bit down because my supply was low.Ouchy! I'm not sure what to do other than what you have already been doing.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

BITING wow, I remember that! Dd was a brutal biter, actually bit a huge hole in my right breast once... I used to FREAK out!! Scream, yell, cry, put her down, scold her. you name it. The only thing that finally broke her from biting is having to stop nursing her on that side for TWO full weeks to let the hole heal....


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

Bamamom, OMG - a hole?!? Zeta broke the skin last week and I'm still tender. I can't imagine what that felt like healing.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *crittersmom*
Benny Pai I am at the biting stage too.Evan does it right before he falls asleep.I just have to watch him like a hawk to protect my nipples.The other night he bit down because my supply was low.Ouchy! I'm not sure what to do other than what you have already been doing.

Watching closely can help sometimes. Zeta twitches as she's nodding off and will sometimes chomp then too.

It's nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm glad we got the threads fused-thankyou so much USAmma!I'm getting that hazy-head preggo brain...YAY to everyone here!This is so exiting!!!For a while at the beginning of this tribe there were just 5 regulars,now look!!!!AWESOME!!!


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

hello! i'm 26 weeks pregnant and still nursing my 21 month old daughter with no end in sight! we're looking forward to tandem nursing come this winter!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BennyPai*
Bamamom, OMG - a hole?!? Zeta broke the skin last week and I'm still tender. I can't imagine what that felt like healing.


















Yeah, a hold big enough to put your pinky in...







she bit me and I was in so much pain I was moaning... Dh said"Are you bleeding?" And I could only moan "I DONT KNOW!!!!) I looked under there with a mirror, and couldn't see anything. So Ikept on nursing her... and the pain got worse and worse. Finally 48 hrs later I was nursing her and when she latched on the pain hit and it was SO BAD it made me see stars, literallly. I took a mirror and loooked again and saw a huge hole on the underside of my boob. Just next to the areola. OMG I nearly freaked. The hole was so deep you could actually see inside my boob . Apparently she nicked me, and continuing to nurse her was causing it to rip open a little more each time, . I think it was trying to seal itself up and heal between nursings, and then she would get on there and pull it open again, which caused all that pain...

The birth center told me to keep it antibac'd and squirt neosporin ointment u p in the hole to prevent infection. She wasn't allowed to nurse on it for a whole two weeks... I would use an Avent pump very gently once or twice a day to keep from developing mastitis... i was so engorged!

A terrible story, but we survivied and she self weaned at 13 months when I got pg...


----------



## amyamanda (Mar 16, 2002)

I'm a little confused, just trying to find where the current tandem nursing discussion is!

I'm wondering if there is anyone here who has tandemed long-term. I am about a month away from the six-year mark. I started tandeming in early December 1999 and have been nursing more than one child continually since then. For about a year and a half of that I nursed three. We are "done" having babies, so the end is probably in sight...I am betting I'll be tandeming at least another year and nursing for at least two or three more years.

I haven't run into anyone who has tandemed continually for years and years, though I know you're out there!









Oh, I should introduce myself, sorry...I am Amanda, and I have two boys (17m apart) and two girls (20m apart). I started nursing in July 1998. It isn't something I think about much at this point, LOL. There are ups and downs but I have learned that just past the point when you think it's really difficult and you want to blame it all on tandeming and wean someone, it starts to get easier. So hang in there if you're finding it challenging!

I don't know what I'll do when our family's nursing is done. I guess I will have to get a hobby or something. LOL!


----------



## JessasMilkMama (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi! I am Shannon and I have been tandeming the past 9.5 months. DD is almost 42 months old and nurses 2x a day. Sometimes it irritates me, sometimes I hate it, but a lot of the time I am glad to be meeting her needs like this and giving her the antibodies during the cold/flu season.


----------



## amyamanda (Mar 16, 2002)

On second thought, I should have said - never mind getting a hobby, maybe when I'm done tandeming I'll actually get some housework done. Maybe? One can hope...

Anyway, hello to everyone, welcome to all the new tandemers....


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:

I'm wondering if there is anyone here who has tandemed long-term.
I've been tandeming continuously for 4 yrs 2mos, of which i've been nursing 3 for over 19 mos now. i consider that long term if you define long term as not remembering life without tandeming!








my oldest is planning to nurse for another year or 2 (he's 5 1/2), and his younger brother (4) will definitely not wean unless his brother has. I kinda think it will be together, but then i wonder if he'll wait longer (he's starting to show more independence from what older brother does). but it won't be before.
My dd is still nursing round the clock and i don't think about her time at all. I just take it for granted she'll nurse as long as her brothers will(i hope).
It's still going to be awhile before i have that nursing time to replace. But, as i have one child in sports, (the other starts next year) i can see that time already filled. House work... i will always find something else to replace that!!
I'm still taking the nursing one day at a time


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

Getting work done is almost impossible some days, but when I do have time I spend it here









Anyway my 3-yr-old has decided the last couple of days that she will nurse as often as she remembers boobies. So I have to tandem often and nurse her whenever she realizes boobies are idle... and she doesn't want to let go even if DS is fussing and is beyond reach (she used to let go, but now she knows letting go means it could be a while before she gets more). I'm all in to CLW, but after a year of not feeding her that often, after only 2 days of increased demand, I'm feeling nursed-out







I know it will pass, but I just wasn't prepared for this suprise (oh this morn when Siobhana wanted to nurse and I wasn't terribly thrilled at the idea of tandeming, I asked her to wait for a few minutes. DH then tells me that she obviously wants to tandem and that denying a basic need is indicative of unresponsive parenting in general







Down days really suck).


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

i've set up a poll in CLW to find out how many mama's are nursing more than one....here's the link if you'd like to participate
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=363222


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh my gosh thank you for this thread!

I am nursing my 2 year old DD and my 3 month old DS. I am having troubles because I am weaning to one side to have breast surgery on my left side. Tandeming is hard on one side with two children. I feel so bad putting my daughter off and telling her one side has an owie for right now.

Another thing that is going on is that I JUST started a FT job last week the same week I started weaning of course and I am only pumping 6-8 oz a day from my one side. We have pretty much obliterated the meager freezer stash I had so I am worried about supplementing until my supply gets back up on the one side.


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

soccerchic21...that really does suck to nurse 2 of one breast. it's hard to make one wait, especially if that one is still only 2.
Good luck on your surgery and hope you get that breast up and in use soon.


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

The last time I posted here, I was pregnant with no milk left. Dd1 was comfort-nursing at night & in the morning, and I was wondering what would happen when dd2 came along and my milk came back...

Well, dd2 is here. Dd1 actually was freaked out by the collostrum. She pointed at my breast and said, "Milk in it." She looked confused. She stood up and wandered off. She has asked to nurse quite a few times while I nurse her younger sister. She only puts her mouth there for a minute, tells me the milk is in it and walks away...

A few days ago, dd1 was having a difficult time getting to sleep. She came to me and asked to nurse. She wound up putting her cheek against my nipple and her hand over it, snuggling. She fell asleep almost instantly. Since then, this is her new source of comfort. I read in Adventures in Tandem Nursing about a little girl wanting to touch her mother's breast as part of weaning.I wonder if she's finished nursing. I'm guessing so...


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

I have been nursing since August 2001(Not to mention my first 6 mo. of nursing Ds before that)Let's see...4 yrs.and 2 mo.
I am currently expecting #4 and consider myself triandem nursing.Dd1 is close to being weaned,I tell her no a lot.She did nurse yesterday,and when I took her off,she cried because she didn't get any milk yet,so we talked about how when mom is growing a baby ,the milk might not come.She remembered from the last pg and tried again for a few minutes and got some milk for a while.I know,we are not CLW.It's just too overwhelming to me.I get really claustrophobic and antsy about where my energy is going.I found if I nurse a lot,that is ALL I can do,I can't be a good(nice) mom or wife,or anything else I'm supposed to be,so I do a tiny bit more than I think I can,and that's all I can do.I'm exhausted just thinking about it.I need more energy.Bottom line









Any energy advice,(NOT caffiene!)

This was SO not supposed to be a bummer post!It's the ms comming through-I'm gonna go eat something.


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

kinredspirit, water! especially now because when it's getting colder it's easy to fall behind on water intake.

hope you get more energy today


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

WATER!!!!!!So simple!I've been opting for juice and milk and smooties to get as much food-like intake...water does bring on the morning sickness,but I think it's worth it!Commiting to drink more water!Thanks!


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all,
I'm here too . . . KindRedSpirit, I'm going to join you and commit to more water too! That's sooo hard for me to do but it surely does help keep my supply up and keep me feeling better too. (I have a tendency to dehydrate *very* easily so I try to alternate Propel with regular water.)
Still tandeming here but I have a hunch my 2 yr. old is weaning (?) - - her nursing is more and more sporadic and today she didn't nurse at all - didn't even *mention* it which I don't think has ever happened before (not even during my pregnancy w/dd2.)
I'm gonna post this ?? on another thread.
Nice to see you all.


----------



## amyamanda (Mar 16, 2002)

Audma, are you taking B vitamins? I recommend that for better energy while pregnant. Also, noooooooo sugar (except fruit and brown rice syrup). It is a stimulant and burns your system out, similar to caffeine.

Sleep - are you going to bed with the kids and staying there until they wake? It may be a sacrifice of personal time, but it is the best way I've found to get enough sleep while pregnant and/or night-nursing. It took me too many kids to figure that one out, LOL.

Put your feet up during the day, whenever you can. Resting your body will help even if you are not sleeping.

Hang in there - it will get better. I am always EXHAUSTED in pregnancy and actually feel more energetic after the baby is born. Not superbly energetic, but better.


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

I've been looking through my journals of my last pregnancy to remember some of the things I did to up my energy levels.

1. I took a regular dose of Floradix every day. It helped to maintain my iron levels. I also ate as many iron-rich foods as I could on a regular basis. I found this helped tremendously.

2. Would you be able to consult with a herbalist? (over the phone may be if that's more convinient). I got a recipe during my last pregnancy from a local herbalist who specializes in childbirth and lactation. I've been searching high and low for the recipe, but it seems I've lost it. All I can remember was that it had rose hips in it, but I doubt that would help. If/when I find the recipe, I shall PM it to you.

3. The herbalist also told me to take flax or borage seed oils or Evening Primrose every day to up my omega-3 fatty acids. I'm not sure if this helped with my energy levels, but I'm sure it only had positive effects for my digestive system and for Galen. (p.s. in large enough amount (3-4Tbsp. daily? which is double regular dosage), flax seed oil acts as a mild laxative). Of course you could just eat flax seeds and drink plenty of water to compensate.

HTH


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyamanda*
Audma, are you taking B vitamins? I recommend that for better energy while pregnant.

My WIC nutritionist told me my B vitamins could lower my supply... Is there any truth to this? I've stopped taking my B complex...
Jenny


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm not taking vitamin B,Not eating all that much sugar-but I have been fruit-crazed...maybe I'll toss in more veggies.
I hit up my L.L.L. group today and got some more great tips-walking a bit every day should help release morning sickness toxins,rainbow-lite vitamins,and chlorophyl-is this in floradix?I'm usually on floradix,but it's so pricey!I'll do it anyway,and not get bread or juice or something...(poor dh,loves store bread)It'll be worth it!
I've been putting everyone to bed by 7-8pm!And we watch a quiet time movie before that!
I've had more water today,and did/do feel a bit beter.Not sure if the timeframe has anything to do with it,but I don't especiallt care at this point








Thankyou so much for all your suggestions!A lot of food for thought and some great action to take!


----------



## Unoppressed MAMA Q (Jun 13, 2004)

i better jump in cuz i've been tandeming for...26 months and sometimes i want to quit!
acutally, i'd be happy to nurse them all day if the house would magically clean itself, the trash walk it's own butt to the curb and the revolution proceed fervently without help from me...
since that's not going down, i feel a wee bit tied down by my two nurslings...


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm a little stunned, exited, freaked right now







. Just found out i'm pregnant and due mid July. Wow.

Amyamanda, you mentioned on another thread you triandemed nursed through a pregnancy. Well, that's me now, and i'll take any advice/encouragement









Wow.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

CONGRATS KIRSTIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be in shock, lol.

I don't know if I fit in around here anymore...my dd just will not take my milk anymore...she needs it so badly...and my five month old ds is not gaining well...he is under the growth charts..so I don't know what to do!


----------



## amyamanda (Mar 16, 2002)

Congratulations, Kirstie!

Well...uh...basically I just took it one day at a time. Although truthfully, I did kind of nudge my 5yo to wean during that pregnancy. I was totally open to nursing him, just couldn't commit to nursing him every single day, and for him it was an all-or-nothing deal. So I didn't actually have weaning him as a goal, but he ended up weaning about 1/2 way through. I think I had negotiated him down to once a day at the beginning of my pregnancy.

Just do whatever you need to do to both meet your nurslings' needs AND meet your own needs. It wasn't easy but I wouldn't change how I did it at all. My kids still needed to nurse, and that thought kept me going. I wasn't interested in weaning them before they were ready to be done, so I committed to the long haul and stuck it out, KWIM?

I actually found it easier to nurse three than to nurse my first two when they were tiny. Their needs keep changing and shifting as they get older, and it helped me to keep that in mind - they WILL decrease their nursing over time (and some gentle, helpful nudges can't hurt, IMO - if they respond favorably, great, and if they don't, at least you know where everyone stands).

Do what you did during your previous pregnancies to keep yourself healthy, only more of it. Eat well. Drink lots of water - LOTS. Sleep as much as you can, and put your feet up to rest frequently when you can't sleep. Accept help from family and friends. Pare back your schedule so you can just hang out most of the time. Take vitamins if that helps you - calcium, multivitamins, B vitamins. Give yourself as much space as you can to recharge your reserves so you don't burn out.

And take it one day, one nursing at a time. ;-)

I know three other people who got pregnant nursing three and continued nursing all three through all or most of their pregnancies. The thought that I was not the only one kept me going.

How wonderful for you!!! Congrats. (BTW my first two sets of nurslings are spaced similarly to yours - 17m and 2y8m)


----------



## amyamanda (Mar 16, 2002)

BennyPai, I never had issues with B lowering my supply, and in fact B in the form of brewer's yeast has been traditionally recommended to increase supply. Personally I have tried a number of supplements that I wasn't sure about and just watched my supply - you can discontinue if your supply drops; continued nursing will increase your supply again pretty quickly. HTH.


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find out specific information on the caloric needs for mothers who are nursing while pregnant, and while tandem nursing?

I have a friend who initially was going to wean her baby in order to conceive the next (she wants to have her babies before 40, so she'd hoping to conceive when LO is 1 year). Then she met me, and has since given consideration to nursing during pregnancy and tandeming.

She is huge on following charts for caloric intakes and weight gain during pregnancy. I'm really laid back about these issue, and basically follow my bodily cues for hunger etc. So, I don't have much advice for her, but I did send her the following message:

Quote:

Nursing During Pregnancy and Tandem Nursing FAQ
http://www.kellymom.com/nursingtwo/f...nutrition.html

The definitive guidebook to Nursing during Pregnancy and Tandem Nursing. Available to borrow from LLL:
Adventures in Tandem Nursing: Breastfeeding During Pregnancy and Beyond (Paperback)
by Hilary Flower
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/091...lance&n=283155

And a couples of articles that I thought summed up many of my feelings on tandem nursing:
* Tandem Nursing: The Challenges and the Rewards by Tamra Orr
http://www.naturalchild.com/guest/tamra_orr.html

* Tandem Nursing By Karen Plomp
http://www.mothering.com/articles/ne...ng/tandem.html
She later reiterated that she needed this information because the info above didn't answer her questions.

I simply told her "Everything I remember reading (from various sources) about nutrition while nursing and pregnant seemed pretty laid back. I didn't search much further than that because that was sufficient for me. I remember just really paying attention to my bodily cues for food, and stayed far away from nutritionally lacking or empty foods. I did take an iron supplement (herbal based) however because I felt my iron levels had not had enough chance to build up since Siobhana's pregnancy."

She visited yesterday and again said that she still needs this information.

Can anyone here help?

I think a rough estimate would be the recommended caloric increase for pregnancy + that for nursing would be a good guesstimate. Any thought?

TAI


----------



## Nelybel (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi all!

Just found this thread (don't have much time for MDC these days...but I sure miss it.) Anyway - tandem nursing mom here - hanging on by her fingernails. It has not been an easy road but it has seemed to be the right road. Sigh.

So - I'm Jenelle - tandem nursing ds (3yrs) and dd(1 yr). Nursing through the pg was not easy...but not that bad either. Lost my milk right away so ds went on a strike that lasted about 2 months. Then went back to nursing down for naps and sleep. That was it. Of course, once dd arrived...he wanted to nurse all the time (and I do mean *all* the time). All the sensations that I heard might occur while nursing during pregancy (feelings of jumping out of your skin etc.) happened to me after I gave birth and lasted for months. Its still difficult but has smoothed out some. For survival, we worked out a reduced nursing "schedule" (for lack of a better word) and now he basically nurses only once or twice a day. Initially I tried nursing them together but it really didn't work for us. Just too intense for me and awkward. My newborns aren't that great at nursing at first so I gave it up. But - just the other night I nursed both of them together and it was OK. !!

Anyway - I'm here and its great to talk to some other moms.

J


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow, Nelybel. Just like me, you have 2 almost exactly 2 years apart. Jake's birthday was 9/16/03, and Liam was 9/10/05.

Tandem nursing is normal now, no big deal. Jake unlatches as soon as the baby starts fussing on his own. He lets me know when he wants to nurse in nice way (na, please!) I'm actually enjoying it now. It was hard the first 2 months or something like that, but now it's great.









Sometimes I feel like all I do all day is nurse and change diapers and I get very frustrated. Liam nurses a LOT. But they'll grow up all too fast and I'm trying to cherish this time.


----------



## lovebugmom (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy1221*
Wow, Nelybel. Just like me, you have 2 almost exactly 2 years apart. Jake's birthday was 9/16/03, and Liam was 9/10/05.

Tandem nursing is normal now, no big deal. Jake unlatches as soon as the baby starts fussing on his own. He lets me know when he wants to nurse in nice way (na, please!) I'm actually enjoying it now. It was hard the first 2 months or something like that, but now it's great.









Sometimes I feel like all I do all day is nurse and change diapers and I get very frustrated. Liam nurses a LOT. But they'll grow up all too fast and I'm trying to cherish this time.

Wow, i can't believe the similarities in ages around here. My name is Rebecca and my dd Haley is almost 30 mo (9/7/03) and Saley almost 5 mo (10/10/05, my columbus day baby). We're still tandeming but I feel the same way as you some days. Plus it's not easy when you don't have much support at home. My dh used to make smart comments like she'll (toddler) be nursing when she's 20 until I told him that since he isn't lactating and not breastfeeding he has no say in this matter. Shut him up quick.


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi! My name is Emily, and I am the happy mama of a 6 month old...and I just found out that I'm 5 weeks pregnant with #2...!!

I'm nervous about losing my supply during this pregnancy because little guy #1 is only 6 months old and obviously I don't want him to wean this freaking early. That is what is really really really making me anxious about this pregnancy while nursing thing.

I want to nurse him through the pregancy and continue to tandem when #2 is born -- so I am so happy and relieved that I'm finding mamas here who have BTDT. I found this thread by accident.

Are all of the milk-increasing things that everyone's listed here safe while pregnant?

Is there a list anywhere of "milk-producing" foods I can start working on through the pregancy? I know oatmeal is one - are homemade oatmeal "bars" as good at that as just a bowl of oatmeal?

Thanks for any help! I just found out I'm pregnant this week, and I want to be happy & excited - -and I'm mainly spending my time worrying about my 6 month old being able to nurse enough.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

My midwife told me Mother's Milk tea is not safe during pregnancy. I think Nursing Mom tea by Yogi was safe, though. Might want to check andmake sure. I atelotsof oatmeal, etc and still dried up. Jake didn't seem to mind much, though. lol


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Slowly trying to get back into the swing of things.I had my baby on Feb. 13 and everything was fine.I nursed my now 16 month old in the hospital too.(I think I was a oddity/celebrity since my labor was so fast and I BF).Like a PP I didn't really have feel touched out until after I was nursing both of them.I think Evan went through a growth spurt and popped two teeth out right after Zoe was born.He has been nursing as much as Zoe if not more than she does.I do know that Zoe is getting enough milk becuase she has been steadily gaining wieght.About how long can I expect this neediness form the older one to last?
I am also wondering about advice on positioning.I can't tell him no while I am nursing Zoe and its just me and the kids (DH is Navy) because he will shove his way onto my lap.I sit up and use a lot of pillows and spend hours in bed or on the couch.Does anybody do sidelying?That always helped me get my extra sleep but its not always working.What do you do in public?
I have found that this time around I am sooo thirsty.I wasn't this thirsty with just the one nursling.
Thanks again for this outlet since right now I am definitly the freak among my friends.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I used a Boppy to nurse them both in the football clutch position. In bed, they had to take turns or else I would lay the baby on top of the toddler to nurse them both. You can't sleep through that, though. I have heard of women laying the babies w/ tops of heads touching and holding a boob to each. But my boobs are enormous when I'm nursing and I still can't stretch them that far.


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi! I'm sooo glad there's a tandem thread!









DD is 5 months old and EBF, and DS#2 is 30 months old and nurses maybe twice a week. He really cut back on his nursing sessions when I was about 16 weeks preggo - probably due to the dwindling supply. But he still likes his milkies if he has a boo-boo (or his almost 5-year-old big brother is picking on him!) Most of my friends and all of my family thinks nursing past a year is weird....so I'm really glad to hang out with all of you!


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

Joining the tribe! DS is still very actively nursing at 2.5 years old and with baby here he is enjoying the new supply. To be honest I find it more tiring than I originally thought I would, especially when they are nursing at the same time.

Glad I found the tribe


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi all!









I will soon be tandem nursing (hopefully very soon since I am so uncomfortable).

DS has pickedup his nursing here in the last month of my pregnancy and I am quite uncomfortable... both sore nipples and a big awkward body/belly. I am just telling myself it is only a matter of weeks now and I will feel better.

Though after a dicussion I had with dh I am a bit nervous about cosleeping with two and nursing two. I hope it doesn't turn out to be a sleepless nightmare for all of us.


----------



## lacysmommy (Nov 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SugarAndSun*
Though after a dicussion I had with dh I am a bit nervous about cosleeping with two and nursing two. I hope it doesn't turn out to be a sleepless nightmare for all of us.









That's what I'm scared of, too! I'm due in 6 weeks, and I am SO SCARED that cosleeping and nursing two isn't going to work out the best for everyone! DD still nurses to sleep most of the time (20 months) and I don't think I can realistically expect her to fall asleep on her own at this age after nursing her to sleep every single night (nearly) for her entire life. Lately it's taking a long time for her to fall asleep, so I really don't know what to do if both kiddos need me at the same time! Yikes!


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

We cosleep although now there is only room for four in our queen sized bed so DH (when he is home) has the oldest in his bed and I have the younger two in the big bed.
Its been very rough nursing two.Iam feeling very touched out at the end of the night.I rweally don't feel very cuddly.Whts made it so hard is that my younger DS was sick and I think his molars are trying to work thier way out and teething has always been a struggle so he wants to nurse alot.Then DD of course needs to nurse and goes through a growth spurt...I end up crying sometimes because I just want to keep my shirt down and not have to sit still for sooo long! Maybe even be able to finish going to the bathroom.I roll over from one nursling to the next throughout the night at times.
Theres my vent....


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

to everyone who is having a rough time. Honestly, I have no words of wisdom despite tandeming for almost 18 months.

I do have some regrets though. I feel bad that my older is not CLW any more. I place many restrictions on her when I think the time or place is not working for me. However, if my LO asks, I give it to him immediately







I try to make up with my DD when we're home, and I'm getting better at just letting her have her fill, but I too still feel touched out from her -- since she nurses rather infrequently, when she comes on, she palpates my breast with a lot of force to get milk out. I know if I allowed her to nurse more often, she wouldn't do that so much, but man sometimes I too just want to try to keep my shirt down for 1/2 hour if I can. I find during the day, if I ever sit down, I will inevitable have at least one nursling attached to me







I love it most of the time, but it's hard to do anything else (reading a book would be nice) when both your arms are pinned down.

Ah, not sure why I'm complaining, because I know I have it really good, but I suppose everyone also kind of hopes for better sometimes.

Good luck all









BTW, isn't it time this thread was made a sticky? Or perhaps should it be moved to other forum, since this is supposed to only be for Lactivism


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm going through another I can't stand to nurse the toddler phase. Hopefully it will pass. I've been limiting him a lot. But he's really great about it. I just say you're all done and he gets right off. Sometimes he whines a little, but not usually. I think I'm feeling this way b/c Liam has been nursing so much lately.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Mind if I join in your group?









I'm 26 weeks pregnant with #2 and nursing my 19 month old DS. It's been a little tougher since my colostrum came in a couple weeks ago because DS has been nursing a ton. Some days it seems like anytime I sit down he wants to nurse, sometime 2-3 times an hour and other times he'll latch on and want to stay there for an hour. I could just use some support from other BTDT moms, I feel like if I say anything to anyone IRL then I'll just hear "oh, just wean him".


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

i had my 4th baby last weekend (july 22 at 6:18pm). D.D. weighed in at 10lbs 8oz so don't let anyone tell you that nursing while pregnant will deprive the fetus. he's healthy, i'm healthy, it was a fantastic labor and birth!

nursing status....
*newborn* on total demand (nursing beast)
nearly *2 1/2 yr old* on demand (who, thankfully nightweaned on her own)
soon to be *5yo*, content to nurse once a day, but now that milk is here....
oldest at *6,* last nursed on monday (colustrum still), only nurses about once a week for a few seconds, i'd consider pretty much weaned, he was at my in laws for a few days since my milk came in, who knows what he'll decide when he finds out it's good ole breastmilk again, and lots of it!

i let all 3 of my kids go to my inlaws for a few nights in order to get swim lessons. talk about a true babymoon! though after the first hour, the house was too quiet, and the house never got messy, i totally missed them. but, my milk came in the morning after, and with only a new born, it wasn't enough. i hurt! sure did time that wrong. didn't have breast pump either. oh well, good reason to visit them at the inlaws! it was nice to see the inlaws house a little on the messy side









special moment







when D was barely 24hrs, C (my sweet dd) noticed that her little bro was rooting, so she stuck my nipple in his mouth. did a great job too!


----------



## mykidsrock (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi all!!

My story is a bit interesting.

With the 21 month old nursling, I had only nursed her for 3 months- I had some body issues and I quit early like I had with my first 2- but I felt incredibly terrible, so when she was 5 months old I got pregnant and my milk returned. I began to nurse her again, very rarely though, but that only lasted a month. I had hoped to nurse through my pgcy, but I began to bleed heavily and was urged to stop nursing in case it was making my uterus contract, and I had a m/c 2 pgcies prior.
Then when I had my youngest, I began to pump for my other dd. She began to show interest in my breasts and their squirting ability for a few months.







Then at the age of 20 months, she decided to latch on. And we've been nursing regularly for a month now. Sometimes it's just the 2 of us, and other times it's with my 7 month old. And it is so amazing!!!!

My 7 month old btw, has been breastfed this entire time, no bottles, no pacis, and only a few tastes of homemade solids-doesn't sound like a big deal to some, but given my early weaning history, I am really proud of myself!!!

So, here I am a tandem nursing mama, who is planning on practicing CLW!!!


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

sweet, sweet comeback story, Konny! Happy to hear you are enjoying the nursing/tandem nursing experience


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

What a wondersul story Konny!
You are inspiring me to continue tandem nursing!


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

Kirstie-
your family sounds beautiful--how do you do it?
I am sooooo happy for you that you got your babymoon! I don't feel i I ever fully got mine with ds#2







and got robbed from 2 weeks in hospital after a perfect home waterbirth. anyway that's another thread altogether.
But I would like to know how you do it-
I find myself being very short w/ ds#1(3 1/2) when he is nursing


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh boy, you're all giving me hope.

I was soooo excited about tandem nursing when I was pregnant, and despite the rough spots, thrilled that dd didn't wean during that time and that my milk supply stayed up enough for her. Now that ds is 7 weeks old, he's been going through a growth spurt and she's getting her 2 year molars and is feeling clingy, and between the two of them, I've been nursing constantly for days! Literally, last Sunday, I did not leave my "nursing" chair for 5 hours straight.







: It's a little crazy making.

I feel a little sadistic, I think, to be relieved to see that I'm not the only one in that place, but there you go. I am relieved.







And I'm very relieved to read the stories of the older nurslings and see that they aren't still asking to nurse 24/7. OK, I know intellectually that this is just a phase, but . . . wow.

Anyway, I'm Sarah, new to tandem nursing and despite my bitching, happy to be here and dedicated to continuing for as long as my kiddos need me. Qualia is 20 months old and Sebastian is 7 weeks old.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi mamas!! Congrats to you all for making bfing work with two or more. I have a 1yo I just started pumping for ( weaned at 6 months, illness and pregnancy ) and a two week old who nurses non stop and loves sleeping with his Mama







: I'm not sure I belong here since Im not technically tandeming, but I wish and hope that someday I will


----------



## Lovinmy2babies+1 (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm not tandem nursing yet, but am nursing my 22 month old son and am due mid October. I hadn't planned on tandem nursing, but since my son hasn't decided to wean yet, I need to be fully prepared to nurse two...so can you guys give me some suggestions and support?







Will my son get upset that another baby is nursing from me? How should I introduce it?


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

LLL peblishes a great book:
Adventures in Tandem Nursing
I really enjoyed thatand found it very helpful.
My ds didn't get upset about ds #2 nursing "his" milkies--he just wanted to nurse MORE b/c I had lots of milk again!!








It (tandem nursing)teaches you patience that's for sure!!


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

here's a link to another tandem tribe thread that is currently going on

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=500260


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:

Kirstie-
your family sounds beautiful--how do you do it?
thanks Arismommy! I drink lots of water, eat what i want, drag the chores i can drag to the sofa, take each day as it comes, and keep in mind my 28 mos old still doesn't understand any of this. at least my older nurslings are old enough to reason with. and my oldest is officially weaned as of yesterday. (he's only nursed once since the baby was born 3 weeks ago, but he declared yesterday that he's doesn't need to nurse anymore as he is the oldest and will look out for his siblings instead) he's been watching out for his siblings since he was 16 mos old when #2 was born







He is almost 6 1/2.

And old roommate used to sing a song that i think of quite often, "sanity never came my way". but, i think of that song even when i'm not nursing


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

i need to join this thread. not much time to type now (baby is only 5 days old) but im off to read.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

This is a super-old thread, and I'm not sure why it is in Lactivism, but I am going to move it to breastfeeding.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

someone linked to it earlier as i was about to start a new thread


----------

